# New Ad Placement In Threads for Registered Members



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello All...

We just made a change that affects registered users. We removed the ad from the center top of the page, from under the nav bar, and move in an ad to the 1, 5, 15, and 25 post positions in the threads.

This does not affect club members.

We just need to make some changes once in awhile, it's been long while, to see if we can help the bottom line with the site growing.

Thank you all.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Since today when I open a thread I can see some ads on the right end side of the first post. I checked in my UserCP and I couldn't find where I need to check the box to eliminate these ads. Furthermore, in my setting, I checked the box "don't show the ad on the top" and for some reason it is still there. I don't get it, It was working fine until today.
I haven't changed the settings at all.
Thank for your help


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "don't show ad at the top" option is for club members. If you're not a club member then the ads won't turn off.
Club members won't see the new ads either (not even the option to turn them on).

For more information DBSTalk Club


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

This site worth 15 bucks a year!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just to be clear, as a club member, you will not see the ads at the top or within the threads.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I protested on AVS and I'm protesting here. The ads are obnoxious.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

plasmacat said:


> Well I protested on AVS and I'm protesting here. The ads are obnoxious.


These sites can't operate without revenue. If you don't like it, see how long you can run a site with zero revenue.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

FYI, I noticed on a few threads when you click on "thread tools" it won't let you select anything, the drop down menu gets hidden behind the add in the first post, mostly on adds that have scrolling words in them, like the RV EPIC adds.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I understand revenue issues and don't mind ads. The only thing is that at first glance it looks like ad might be related to the poster whose line it is on. Not sure if everyone will care for that. Maybe a differnt format might help, i.e. a vertical column on the side for the ads.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

*UPDATE*

Hi Guys...

I just turned off the new ads for registered users at this time as I want to get the code in place here where a registered member can turn off the ad if not to their liking.

I added the option to turn them off on AVS, and will do so here before I turn them back on. I just do not have the time right now to add the code needed.

Thank you.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

A banner is being displayed below the quick reply of every thread currently. Is this an error?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

plasmacat said:


> Well I protested on AVS and I'm protesting here. The ads are obnoxious.





Chris Blount said:


> Just to be clear, as a club member, you will not see the ads at the top or within the threads.





Hutchinshouse said:


> This site worth 15 bucks a year!


Without question!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm a (Gold) Club member, but I opt in with the ads, top & bottom to help with the site's revenue stream.


----------

